

Zero +: Lisp Dev Board with WIFI - jesse_m
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/zero-plus-prototype-your-iot-product-in-seconds

======
jesse_m
I have always programmed micro controllers in C and recently bought a micro
python board, which I love. It has been refreshing using python on a micro
controller. I have been learning Lisp recently and can't wait to try this out!

